# Roof Estimator - Spreadsheet by Andrei



## AndreiPolin (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey fellow members, just joined up to this forums. First thing i wanted to share my roof estimating docs spreadsheet or what ever it is. Anyhow, i've been working as roofing estimator for bit over a year now (yeah quite green), thought to create something to help out roofers for quick estimating. 

It should give correct values (Atleast i tried some, will be able to check more precisely in monday, after i hit office), basically:

You can take any pdf drawing (Plan or Elevation view)

Select AREA tool (used to get floor square meters etc),

Take your roofs Base square meters, now add that value in my google sheets and give it a pitch, same with eaves, vallies, hips, eaves ( you can simply take ruler and measure off base measurements and get pitched values)

Stay awesome everyone.:jester:


----------



## HashFriend (Sep 26, 2019)

I registered because I thought I'm not seeing the file download button without being logged in... but now that I'm logged in - still no download button!

How do I get this spreadsheet, AndreiPolin?


----------

